# M4 Welt Compliance



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Picked up an M4 on June 23rd.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats, fabulous car. :thumbup: What are the travel plans?


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sweet! Are you a part of the large contingent taking delivery of the M3/M4 this week?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

That's one sexy rear end  Enjoy :thumup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sharp!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

Whoa - nice!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Baby got back!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks great Andrew! :thumbup:
Yeah, he is part of the BimmerPost Group...
Appears there is another member taking delivery today.
I'll be picking up my AW M4 Thursday


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Love it! Post more pictures and your initial impressions.

Tim


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Kief said:


> Looks great Andrew! :thumbup:
> Yeah, he is part of the BimmerPost Group...
> Appears there is another member taking delivery today.
> I'll be picking up my AW M4 Thursday


Sweet! Have a great time! I'll be doing the same in a couple of months but with an F80-M3:thumbup:


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Sharp looking ride! Where are you traveling while on your ED? Also, more pix please!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Zomg, so sexy!

More pics pls.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

PhillyM3 said:


> Sweet! Are you a part of the large contingent taking delivery of the M3/M4 this week?


Yes. It's been a whirlwind trip so far. Little free time for posts. Already have 4,000 pics taken with my DSLR.


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

435Texan said:


> Sharp looking ride! Where are you traveling while on your ED? Also, more pix please!


So Far:
- M festival / 24 Hour Nurburgring race
- Track day at Spa Francorchamps
- "Taxi" laps with Sabine Schmitz
- A few laps at the Nurburgring

Here's a pic in front of Neuschwanstein:


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Totally envy you guys! Have a great time and safe travels!


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Here's a pic of my M4 lined up with two M3's mimicking the colors of the German flag with Nurburg Castle in the background


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Now... This IS a compliance picture!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

cleaver said:


> Whoa - nice!


+1! Congratulation!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Classic! The worthiness of all other compliance pics just got called into question. Even if they did just beat us in the World Cup.


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

akbm3 said:


> Here's a pic of my M4 lined up with two M3's mimicking the colors of the German flag with Nurburg Castle in the background


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE !!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy, have fun, be safe.


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Holy ****... And I thought the passes we did were beautiful! I just got back and I can't wait to go back again to do the Stelvio!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

akbm3 said:


> Looks you ran into some traffic and got some additional snow at Stelvio


The traffic was the least of my worries, as this was the pic from Stelvio's webcam when we woke up early on the morning of 6/30:








I would have never made it up had I gone any earlier. Here's another one--take a look at that Porsche at the bottom:








I'm guessing there was close to a foot on the ground before we made our way up there. Here's a pic at the top at around 10:00. Still a good 6-8in on the roof:








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Forget about the M4, I want one of _these_...


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing, amazing, amazing pictures.

Thank you so much.


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Technic said:


> Forget about the M4, I want one of _these_...


The Grafelhoehe Restaurant is renowned for its "Windbeutel", a delicate puff pastry. This is one serious dessert. What you don't see is the large scoop of vanilla ice cream on the inside. I put on so much weight eating this thing that when I got back in my M4, I felt like I was driving an F10 M5! :rofl:


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Video footage of me driving up the top portion of the eastern side of the Stelvio Pass early in the morning (June 27th) with no traffic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-OnfbPcUOE


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

akbm3 said:


> video footage of me driving up the top portion of the eastern side of the stelvio pass early in the morning (june 27th) with no traffic:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-onfbpcuoe


awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

How wide is that road?

It must have taken forever to build those stone walls.


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Gary J said:


> How wide is that road?
> 
> It must have taken forever to build those stone walls.


The Stelvio Pass is barely two lanes wide in most sections...for small cars (i.e. Ford Fiestas, Fiat 500s, Minis etc.). The hairpin turns can (should) only be taken one vehicle at a time. On the western (Bormio) side of the pass, some of the tunnels are only one lane wide.

Driving this pass makes you realize just how big (wide) the F80/F82 (as well as the F30/F32) are. As mentioned earlier, since I did my run very early in morning I ran into no traffic climbing the eastern side and very little traffic descending and then turning around and climbing the western (Bormio) side. Traffic picked up a bit when I descended the eastern side later in the morning on my return to Trafoi.

I don't think I would want to drive this pass mid-day when the pass is flooded with cyclists, motorcycles, cars, vans and buses (yes...buses - see attached picture).


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

More pics of the twins in the SO M3 :rofl:


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Hallstatt (6/28-6/29):

Only cars belonging to residents are allowed in Hallstatt. I had to park in a lot in Lahn (town next to Hallstatt) and take a shuttle bus to my hotel (Heritage Hotel) in Hallstatt. This picture was taken just north of Hallstatt on my drive from Berchtesgaden:

















































































Beautiful morning to be out on the lake:









Looking down on cable car tracks and the town of Lahn:









Looking down on Hallstatt from the UNESCO World Heritage Site Viewing Platform:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics! What camera/lens combo are you using?


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

my buddy Anish tagged along with your ED group in his M235i, he told me he had a total blast with the group!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful car! Enjoy! N4S


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Snareman said:


> Great pics! What camera/lens combo are you using?


Thanks

Nikon D7000 with the following lenses:
- Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
- Nikon 16-85mm DX VR
- Nikon 50mm f/1.8
- Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR II


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Video of high speed Autobahn run (124-155mph) on the A61 north of Koblenz:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLIgC15Nr5s


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

Here's a video of my final evening run at Spa Francorchamps on June 24th. Had the track all to myself! Two laps. Began cool down in second lap after Eau Rouge.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Ammmmmazing report! The pictures are fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## akbm3 (May 2, 2014)

After sitting at the Brunswick VDC for three weeks, I took re-delivery of my car today. :roundel:


----------

